# Heartwood Southwest Va's Artisan Gallery



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Any Lumberjocks traveling on I-81 through Abingdon, Virginia (exit 19) should stop and look at the crafts on display at Heartwood. And, if you are a VA resident, you should talk to them about the items you produce. My home is in Tennessee about a mile South of the state line.

They also have a great website with a lot of information about the Gallery, the crafts, and the artists they feature. http://heartwoodvirginia.org/

Anyone who's trying to make woodworking a profession will get a lot of ideas about marketing their products from both the website and visiting the gallery.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a neat place. I'll have to stop by some time. Thanks for posting Hal.
Brandon


----------

